# Parkour Fail



## KaiFox (Oct 1, 2009)

Why this made me laugh for 5 minutes straight, I have no idea. XD

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LLLHy-lgu-I&feature=fvw


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 1, 2009)

NO!


JESUS!


----------



## Kaamos (Oct 1, 2009)

:|



Hitman344 said:


> Why this made me laugh for 5 minutes straight, I have no idea.



Neither do I.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 1, 2009)

Why would they make a video like that when there are so many already on youtube of people doing exactly that except with their real actual bodies getting destroyed on the staircase instead.


----------



## madd foxx (Oct 1, 2009)

I think my mouth twitched. Does that count as laughing.:neutral:


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 1, 2009)

Hitman have you been hitting the chronic


----------



## Azure (Oct 1, 2009)

All parkour is fail. I mean, shit, it doesn't even register in spellcheck as being a real word.


----------



## LizardKing (Oct 1, 2009)

What a fucking waste of time.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 1, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> What a fucking waste of time.



All of that guy's videos are like this.  I actually started to enjoy them because at the end of every one of them he whispers "NO~" in this hilarious shocked voice


----------



## KaiFox (Oct 1, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Hitman have you been hitting the chronic


 
I was sleep-deprived, that's all.  I don't know if that's why I was laughing so hard or if it's just one of those things that I know shouldn't be that funny yet still makes me laugh my ass off.

Idk, it's not funny anymore, but I seriously laughed for a good 5 minutes when I saw it the first few times.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 1, 2009)

Hitman344 said:


> the first few times.



haha, you watched it more than once

Yeah it took me until the third time that I watched it to really realise that the dummy wasn't even wearing the same pants :x


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Oct 1, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> All parkour is fail. I mean, shit, it doesn't even register in spellcheck as being a real word.




That's because it's supposed to be called "_*l'art du dÃ©placement"*_


----------



## lilEmber (Oct 1, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> All parkour is fail. I mean, shit, it doesn't even register in spellcheck as being a real word.


Neither does spellcheck.
Parkour isn't English. ;3


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 1, 2009)

That may have been the dumbest video I've watched.


----------

